# Fox body mustang burning out with a tin strapped to the roof



## bulldog (Nov 9, 2012)

Subject line says it all. I had to share.


----------



## bigwave (Nov 9, 2012)

Now this is funny.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Nov 9, 2012)

Must have been a really hot tip on a honey hole.


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 9, 2012)

Yours?


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to have that same mustang! I wish I had it now.


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> I used to have that same mustang! I wish I had it now.



I can fix you up with a convertible  wink wink


----------



## Brine (Nov 10, 2012)

I never want to hear about GA rednecks again [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> I used to have that same mustang! I wish I had it now.




No way - your truck is a chick magnet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have that same mustang! I wish I had it now.
> ...




You leave Big Red alone!


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 10, 2012)

I've got the complete driveline out of our 1987 Foxbody 5.0 that only had 50K miles on it, for sale. Includes the World Class 5-spd transmission and locking rear end. Standard bore block w/new cam bearings.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 11, 2012)

is 200 hp too much for teh boat?

:mrgreen:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Must have been a really hot tip on a honey hole.



HA! - my first thought was along the same lines...must have been in a big hurry to get to the lake that day! :LOL2:


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 13, 2012)

What is it with people and black fox bodies????


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_24v75XWCCg&feature=g-upl


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 14, 2012)

That has to be from Georgia :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm betting he has one crappie over the limit and water patrol is on his tail.


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm thinking he stole the boat


----------



## countryboy210 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Hey Doc, Looks Like He's Trying To Get Up To 88 MPH, For The Flux-Capacitor To Kick In." #-o


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 18, 2012)

That reminds me of the day my brother and I strapped a 10ft. jon on top of his Dodge Shadow. No tire smoke though.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 20, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> I've got the complete driveline out of our 1987 Foxbody 5.0 that only had 50K miles on it, for sale. Includes the World Class 5-spd transmission and locking rear end. Standard bore block w/new cam bearings.



I'll bite on the trans, how much? 

I really need a back up for my car.


----------

